# Multimedia > Fernsehen >  TV Karte...

## wellenreiter

hi, wie sieht es mit der unterstützung von TV Karten aus? Werden Haupauge und/oder Teratec Karten erkannt unterstützt oder gibt es dafür Treiber?

----------


## morck

das hängt ganz von der TV-Karte selber ab, bzw. welcher Chipsatz benutzt wird! Terratec oder Hauppauge selber haben keinen support für Linux. Wenn du die Suche benutzt wirst du aber genug Informationen zu TV-Karten finden.

----------


## SeeksTheMoon

Im Kernel gibt es auf jeden Fall Treiber für BT8x8 Karten und es gibt auch Software zum Fernsehen, z.B. xawtv, kwintv, etc.

----------


## wellenreiter

also, habe in einem Forum erfahren das meine TV Karte Typ: Haupauge Win TV PCI FM unter Linux einwandfrei geht, weil der eine die selbe hat.  :Smilie:  
"BT8x8 Karten " funzen meistens!!!  
 :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------

